

17M full albums to stream, but downloading songs is wrong - eridal
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=full+album

======
eridal
..and from top 10 results YT gave me, only 1 have a click-to-buy monetization;
all the others have no ContentId nor anything .. just music with a plain image

How we ended in such state? We have people streaming 24/7

------
zz1
You shall not own the files, but only ask for them to a higher entity.

~~~
eridal
Well, we we don't own legal bought digital content, we only lease the content.

[http://www.theguardian.com/money/2012/sep/03/do-you-own-
your...](http://www.theguardian.com/money/2012/sep/03/do-you-own-your-digital-
content)

I can understand that with streaming you dont have a copy of the resource
(which prevents you from copy), but even so.. how is that accessing an _easily
available_ resource over the net is better than accessing the resource
locally?

